# Diseñando Cajas acusticas con BassBox Pro



## Royer Dj (Abr 16, 2015)

No hay un tema parecido en este foro pues quiero pedir una opinion a un trabajo en especifico que estoy elaborando, Me gustaria saber su opinion de un bafle que estoy armando con una bocina Eminence delta 15 pro y la pienso poner en un cajon Trapezoidal, casi no tengo conocimiento en acustica asi que les ruego paciencia. 

Estoy ocupando el programa BassBox Pro y me estoy basando en un archivo pdf que descargue de la pagina eminence en donde da los parametros del diseño del cajon para esta bocina, ahi trae algunos graficos que genera el programa de diseño de Eminence.

He aqui lo particular de este problema, el asunto es que suguiere *un cajon rectangular cuadrado*, y yo le cambie la forma con la ayuda del bassbox pro respetando todas las especificaciones como herz, litros, respiraciones, etc a la forma (conocida como concert)*trapezoidal* con el programa, pero no se interpretar muy bien las graficas y aqui es donde me gustaria saber su opinion para poder saber si necesita algun ajuste. 

Les comento que la grafica de arriba en las fotos es la de Eminence y la de abajo es la que me genero el programa Bassbox pro, asi que los que puedan darme su opinion ahi estan las fotos y si falta algun dato haganmelo saber y en la brevedad posible subo lo necesario, de antemano muchas gracias:


En la primer imagen estan las especificaciones de la bocina y en la siguiente son los parametros sugeridos por Eminence y ya siguen las graficas, la grafica de arriba en cada foto es la que se proporciona en la guia de construccion y en la de abajo es la que yo obtube del bassbox pro.


----------



## Royer Dj (Abr 16, 2015)




----------



## detrakx (Abr 25, 2015)

Hola Royer acabo de simular con las especificaciones del altavoz, con el programa winISD, 
Recomiendo los siguientes ajustes.
Opciones:
1 - 180Litros / Sintonizacion = 40Hz
2-  150Litros / Sintonizacion = 42Hz
3- 120Litros / Sintonizacion = 45Hz

En cuanto a si es o no trapezoidal, es mejor en cuanto a la geometria, respecto a si es cubico. Sin embargo es mas complicado confeccionarlo. Con las 2 geometrias es posible obtener buenos resultados. 
Dejo adjunto las simulaciones.
Saludos


----------



## Royer Dj (Abr 29, 2015)

Muchas gracias por responder, no sabes cuanto lo aprecio, me gustaria que me explicaras (si es que es posible)  la grafica, entiendo que hiciste varias simulaciones en un solo grafico con diferente capacidad en litros en la caja acustica a diferentes hertz pero me gustaria saber lo que ves o lo que buscas o como sabes de cual frecuencia sube, o que esta bien o que esta mal, lo que pasa es que se muy poco pero me interesa aprender, muchas gracias


----------



## detrakx (Abr 29, 2015)

Es un poco extenso el tema, te recomiendo que busques los apartados destacados hay muchos temas de los cuales vas a poder encontrar informacion valiosa. Ahora bien para que te des una idea, en bajas frecuencias uno de los parametros que mas influye es la compliancia, este parametro esta ligado a la suspension. indica cuan blando o duro es un parlante y es posible medir este parametro, incluso los fabricantes lo incluyen en los spec.

Como los parlantes se empotran en las cajas, por ciertas razones. La compliancia del parlante interactua con la compliancia de la caja, este seria el volumen de aire contenido dentro de la caja. Mientras mas blando sea tu parlante, y mas grande sea tu caja, incrementaras la compliancia del conjunto y obtendras mejor respuesta en bajas frecuencias. Y para que sirve esto te preguntaras ?, por que parlantes blandos de alta compliancia necesitan cajas grandes, en cambio parlantes mas duros cajas mas chicas de menor volumen o litraje.

Por otra parte si a una caja con determinado volumen interno se le realiza una perforacion (puerto o port) esta interaccion compliancia + masa del tubo. Resuena a cierta frecuencia sumandola a lo que radia el parlante, y justamente ese es el principio de las cajas bass reflex, extendiendo la respuesta en bajas frecuencias del conjunto caja parlante. Bueno y de que depende todo esto, ?? Depende de las caracteristica del parlantes, tambien llamados parametros T/S, volumen interno de la caja, y masa del tubo.

La idea tanto en la simulacion como en la practica es obtener una extension en bajas frecuencias y una respuesta pareja, sin picos ni valles. Y a su vez un volumen de caja que se pueda llevar a la practica. Fijate nuevamente en las simulaciones que te pase, la respuesta amarilla es una caja cerrada con 150 litros, y las demas son con cajas bass reflex, en 120 , 150 y 180 litros, con apenas una variacion en la afinacion. Esta mas que claro el incremento de respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## Royer Dj (May 2, 2015)

Muchas gracias detrakx, eso me aclara algunas cosas, no me dedico a hacer cajas pero me interesa aprender por lo menos lo basico; gracias por comentarme que hay mas info en el foro y no lo dudo pero ya esta a un nivel que no entiendo, por eso pedi una explicacion, pues yo se que no es mi area pero me gusta aprender y al menos a mi la parte que mas me agrada es la construccion del bafle, Nuevamente agradesco mucho tu tiempo y paciencia detrakx  oie y con respecto a mis graficas ¿hay algo que se tenga que hacer?


----------



## detrakx (May 2, 2015)

Eso depende de lo que pretendas. Si quieres utilizar el parlante para reproducir bajas frecuencias, puedes utilizar las recomendaciones que te di, realizando una caja entre 150 y 180 Litros. Ahora bien si quieres un caja mas compacta y portable, tendrias que pensar entre unos 50 a 80 Litros. Sacrificando respuesta en bajos y obteniendo un realce en la respuesta (rizado). Es como te comente antes, hay parlantes blandos y duros y en este caso, si reduces el tamaño de la caja, no solo pierdes bajos sino que se genera un realce que colorea un rango de frecuencias. Y solo lo podrias corregir utilizando un Eq electronica. Esto es asi, cada diseño tiene su pro y contra. En tus graficas es claro que esta simulado con una caja muy chica, y el realce se da entre los 80Hz hasta los 300Hz. Saludos


----------



## Royer Dj (May 8, 2015)

Pues me llama mas usar ese bafle para medios agudos y acompañar el sistema con un bajo amplificado, esa es mi intencion. Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Royer Dj (May 28, 2015)

Amigos tengo una duda, en el diseño que da la Eminence da las medidas de los tubos de respiracion que son 2 y las medidas son 

Diameter (Dv): 5.119 pulgadas 
Lenght (Lv):0.75

Diganme si estoy en lo correcto, Dv es el diametro del tubo, o sea la respiracion de la caja y es la rueda de respiracion que se ve por fuera y Lv es lo que entra a la caja.
Aunque es la medida que da la eminence, ¿No creen que es demasiado 2 respiraciones de 5 pulgadas cada una?, pienso que es muy grande para una bocina de 15 pulgadas pues hasta se va a ver mal y no se si quepan en el frente de la caja pero pues diganme que opinan o estoy interpretando mal los datos, Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2015)

Los Bass-Reflex *"No respiran"*, todo lo que está en su interior está *! Muerto ¡*, no necesita respirar, ni siquiera un poquito. 

El tubo, o ranura a la que haces referencia se denomina *"Tubo de Sintonia"*


----------



## detrakx (May 29, 2015)

Asi parece Royer, las caracteristicas del Tubo es el diametro del cual se obtiene SP que es la superficie del Tubo. y el Largo. Subi el dato del volumen interno del box y la frecuencia de resonancia del tubo y con eso podemos comparar.


----------



## Royer Dj (Jun 13, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los Bass-Reflex *"No respiran"*, todo lo que está en su interior está *! Muerto ¡*, no necesita respirar, ni siquiera un poquito.
> 
> El tubo, o ranura a la que haces referencia se denomina *"Tubo de Sintonia"*



 Toda la razon, una vieja costumbre de decir "respiran" jajajaja gracias por aclarar el nombre


----------

